# Daylight Savings Time on 4/2/06



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm leaving for vacation next week and went to the program guide for Sunday, April 2.

I noticed that my weekly HBO recording of "The Sopranos" on that night is listed as recording "Big Love", which is the show scheduled after Tony and da boys.

Is EVERYTHING going to be screwed up this April like it was in April '05 when DST came into effect?

Will I *again* miss recording a new episode "24" this year OR not record the entire NCAA Basketball Championship *again* in early April because Dish cant get their machines to recognize Daylight Savings Time and the timers are fatally flawed...while I am on friggin' vacation and unable to fix it at home?

:icon_dumm


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

9 years of experience and 6 different receivers tell me that:

1) If you made a weekly timer before the EPG starts to screw up, it will be okay. It will "fix" itself between 3am and 9am the day of the time change. 

2) If you make a single event or weekly timer on screwed up portion of the EPG, the timer will fire at the wrong time after the time change.

3)If you make a manual timer where the EPG is goofed up, it will fire at the time you set.

4) If you make a timer for a program between 3am and 9 or 10am on the day of the time change, all bets are off. It depends when Dish "catches up" with the official time.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The last time change went smoothly for my 921, possibly the best time change ever, as the proper times were listed in the EPG (i.e. 1:00 AM EDT and 1:00 AM EST were both seen at the same time in the 9-day guide, rather than in the old days when everything was off by an hour after 2:00 AM until the receiver reset the guide time sometime later after the actual time-change event). I was actually impressed!


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, my red dots in the guide are mostly not showing... But, I'm not seeing messed up program times.

As Michael said, the 921 seems to have finally corrected this last fall.

If I look at my program guide for Apr 2, Sunday Morning starting at 1 am I see:
1:00am, 1:30am, 3:00am(dst), 3:30am(dst)....

The 2am hour is skipped (as it should be). So, all program times look correct (Sopranos is at 7pm).

I'm always a bit nervous then the red dots are messed up on the guide, but generally, the timers still fire.

So, for the 921 I think it no longer has the problems that TNGTony described.

Guv: If you're 921 is not working as I described, are you perhaps in an area that does not observe DST? Otherwise, you might want to try a reboot. Also, make sure you're running L275.

Now my 510 still has a messed up guide. My guess is Dish is waiting for Name-Based-Recording to take care of the problem.


----------



## Dithermaster (Jan 27, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> 9 years of experience and 6 different receivers tell me that:


Yes, those facts seem straightforward.

Nearly as many years of experience and 4 receivers tells _me _that Echostar can't figure out how Daylight Savings Time works. Period. This bug should have been killed a half decade ago, yet lives on in every new receiver. I'm amazed, to be honest.

I'm all set to trade my 921 for a 622 and I check out the 622 forum, and it's full of the same stuff, but with a different receiver number. I'm not sure whether to stick with the headache I know or go for the headache I don't know yet.

///[email protected]


----------



## Gorefest (Oct 13, 2005)

Well how did it behave last weekend?
I don't read any complaints so may be fixed afterall!


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

I had no problems. All my old timers have recorded Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday without a problem. Even the timer I created on Friday recorded Sunday.

Now if only I could get that smart 'atomic clock' to update properly. LOL.

Jeff


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

had a kinda screw up with mine had it set to record 7th heaven. the info on it was fine and everything went to watch it this morning could not find it. It seems it recorded a hour of friends.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh man, that sucks. They are winding down the series... tough time to miss an episode if you are a fan. But I can tell you what happened: MILD SPOILER ALERT: Each of the family members had to deal with the exact same problem with slightly different circumstances and different perspectives, but they all learned a good lesson in the end.


----------

